# Newbie



## Prentis (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi there.  I think this is a brilliant web site.  Well done.  I don't feel so alone now I have found it.  My name is Martina, age 36,  and I am married to David, age 38.  I was diagnosed with severe endometriosis 16 years ago and David has a low sperm count.  I have had 7 laparoscopy surgeries and 1 major surgery.  I now have no fallopian tubes as they were so badly damaged and were removed last year.  We were lucky enough to conceive with ICSI first time back in 1997.  I gave birth to a healthy baby boy, George, who is now 6 years old.   We are now on our 4th ICSI attempt for a little brother or sister.  On our 3rd attempt in March this year, we had +ive result but sadly I miscarried at 12 weeks.  I am now in the 2ww and have 5 days left.  I can't stop thinking that it is all going to end in tears.  I've got the horrible period cramps and am feeling very pre-menstrual.  This is our last chance as we have run out of money!  My heart goes out to all those who are experiencing similar agonies.  I wish you all every success.  Please keep your fingers crossed for Thursday.

Lots of good luck hugs to you all.

Martina xxx


----------



## Katie210 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Martina

I am really sorry to hear about what happened to during the year.  I really hope all goes well for you on Thursday.

I will be thinking of you.  Just try to keep positive, I am sure it will work out for you. !!!!    

Good Luck

Kathy


----------



## chrisb (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi Martina


Sorry to hear about what happened to you.

I will be thinking of you on Thursday.   

Good Luck

Chrisb.x


----------



## gihickman (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi Martina,

Sorry things have been so rough.  Try to remain +tive... difficult I know.  I had AF type pains before testing and had convinced myself it had failed.  I found out the complete opposite.

It ain't over til it's over.

Good luck


----------



## Alison Jane (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi Martina

Welcome to the site!  I am sorry that things have been tough for you - I too have endo and had to have major surgery last year, so can appreciate how you feel.  I am on the 2ww for my first IVF and test on Friday.

Like you I have strong af pains and am convinced I won't make it, but as all the girls tell us, it isn't over yet, we just have to remain as positive as we can.  I really hope this is the one that works for you.  Let us know how you get on.

Good luck
Alison xx


----------



## Prentis (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi guys - thank you so much for all your support and encouragement.  Alison, good luck for Friday!  I was convinced AF was going to start this morning but nothing so far.  I'm constantly on knicker patrol - what a life!

Can anyone tell me how to input the background profile at bottom of messages.  Sorry I know I'm being a bit thick but I can't seem to find the relevant place to input details.  

Love Martina
    

xxx


----------



## gihickman (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi Martina,

On the header of the page you see the buttons "index, help, search, profile" etc 

Click "profile"

There's a menu on left hand side - Click "Forum Profile Information"

Then you can enter your text under "Signature"

Gina


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi Martina

Sorry to hear about your sad time, but I'm sending you a ton of positive vibes for your test - good luck !!!
                    
love
sarah lou xxx


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Martina,

Sending you lots of luv,hugs and best wishes for your test tomorrow.
love smiler


----------

